# How to get ESPN#3 on Directv



## mgtr

Apparently TWC has ESPN3 as a regular cable channel. Any hope tha it also shows up on Directv? We are big Duke basketball fans, and one early-season game is listed as ESPN3.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

mgtr said:


> Apparently TWC has ESPN3 as a regular cable channel. Any hope tha it also shows up on Directv? We are big Duke basketball fans, and one early-season game is listed as ESPN3.


ESPN3 is an internet channel.

http://espn.go.com/espn3/faq#1


----------



## Davenlr

I saw an ad during a football game last night on ESPNU claiming they were starting up another channel called ESPN3 on cable and satellite, but it wasnt clear about when or who was going to carry it. Ill try to remember to quit skipping commercials long enough to try to catch it again.


----------



## iceturkee

no, its called espnnetworks.com available on twc, verizon fios and bhn. it will allow you to watch original espn programing online. you need to have espn cable service to watch.


----------



## Wayne

Well here's my rant. I have ESPN3 with my Windstream internet service. I have only used it to check in on a game or two. My problem with ESPN3 is that this is another required add on and not an option. My internet bill went up by $5.00 a month a couple of months ago and they have been promoting ESPN3 to death in all their mailings. I'm sure most of my rate increase went to pay for this service. I would rather have my $5.00 a month back.

Now, I'm sure Disney would love to have ESPN3 on every internet service as well as cable and satellite and have everyone who subscribes pay for a channel that they may not want. How many sports channels are we going to have that only show a few games the entire year that anyone cares about? And I'm not picking on sports channels. I now there are a lot of channels that we all wish we didn't have to pay. But sports channels always costs a lot more than a general entertainment channels. 

At least it appears that Dish has stopped Fox from putting RSN's in their lowest package. But what about the next dispute? Will Disney require ESPN3 to be carried?

I miss the days when local channels showed local sports. While the production value wasn't high, you could at least watch the game without wondering if you had the latest sports channel that had exclusive rights to the game. The major networks should only show the "big" games and locals the rest. Sports fan who want to pay for all the games in all markets like with ESPN Full Court should be allowed to. Just don't make the rest of us pay for something we may not use or can afford.

Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## Shaqdan

you're welcome


----------



## sweep49

As mentioned ESPN3 is an internet service. However I get it on my tv via my HR23 using the Playon program which runs on my pc. You can get Playon at www.playon.tv, however you have to buy the premium version to enable ESPN3 and several other premium services. You can install the free version to get Playon working and to try it. Initially, I installed Playon to be able to view photos and videos from my computer on my tv.

All the E3 content is sd, but it is watchable on my Sony 52" Bravia, In 2 cases this year it was the only way I could get college football games I wanted to see on the tv. I could have watched E3 on my computer as my isp supports/provides E3 but choose not to do that.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Davenlr said:


> I saw an ad during a football game last night on ESPNU claiming they were starting up another channel called ESPN3 on cable and satellite, but it wasnt clear about when or who was going to carry it. Ill try to remember to quit skipping commercials long enough to try to catch it again.


That may of been a ad for ESPN 3D not ESPN 3.


----------



## hilmar2k

It's what used to be called ESPN360.

http://espn.go.com/espn3/


----------



## say-what

Davenlr said:


> I saw an ad during a football game last night on ESPNU claiming they were starting up another channel called ESPN3 on cable and satellite, but it wasnt clear about when or who was going to carry it. Ill try to remember to quit skipping commercials long enough to try to catch it again.


There's a new ESPN Goal Line channel for college football that I've been seeing advertised on ESPN a lot lately

http://www.espnmediazone3.com/us/20...w-of-espn-goal-line-this-saturday-october-30/


----------



## chudgins

I've got PlayOn and upgraded to the Premium edition but when I try to run a live program from ESPN3, it constantly buffers and is unwatchable. Do you have this same problem? I don't have this issue with other programs I watch through PlayOn such as TV shows on Hulu or movies on Netflix. My download speed is 8mg+ and the diagnostics on the PlayOn program are mostly "high" ratings. My processor rating is "medium" but why would it only studder on the ESPN3 programming?


----------



## sweep49

My cpu performance and bandwidth both show Max in the Playon system check tab. Got a new computer last May running an I7 920 cpu, so maybe that is the difference.


----------



## Lee L

I think some of the confusion is caused by the recent Time Warner Cable deal. TWC subs have not had ESPN 3 access up until the last week or two. 

So far, access to ESPN3 (which started as ESPN360) has been tied exclusively through your ISP. They had to do a deal with ESPN and I beleive do some things configuration-wise to carry it. IT did not matter who you got TV service from or even if you got TV service. If your ISP had ESPN3, you were good to go.

The TWC deal is different. They tied it to the TV service for the first time. Now, to get ESPN3, you have to sub to both Cable internet from them as well as Cable TV service. If you sub to one or the other, you will not get it (unless your ISP has it). SO, if you have TWC internet and DirecTV, you are SOL on ESPN3.

This really sucks as it will cut out consumer choice. For instance, I have AT&T DSL and watch ESPN3 quite a lot. Because ATT sucks and can only give me 3.0/384 DSL, even though we have fiber on the curb in my neighborhood and right now, they are not doing UVerse instals in fiber areas, I looked around for alternatives. My only wired Alternative is Time Warner Cable, but since I like my DirecTV just fine, I can;t go with them without losing something I have now. If all the future ESPN3 deals turn out like this, us satellite people may be screwed. DirecTV should be fighting this as it is a disabvantage.


----------



## RACJ2

Here is what was in an actual email to announce the new ESPN service.



> Get your all-season pass to ESPN online with Time Warner Cable Trouble viewing? Click here.
> 
> From your computer or laptop, watch ESPN live online at
> ESPNnetworks.com and catch more than 3,500 live sporting
> events on ESPN3.com. And it's free if you have ESPN with your
> Time Warner Cable video service. All you do is pre-register on
> TimeWarnerCable.com by clicking on MyServices.
> Sign up, log on-and you're tapped in, even when
> you're not in front of your TV.
> 
> If you've got an online connection,
> you've got sports.
> 
> Get live streaming for all the sports you want to see.
> Access to ESPN live online at ESPNnetworks.com
> Watch all your favorite shows including PTI, SportsCenter,
> Monday Night Football and more.
> ESPN3.com gives you more than 3,500 live online events
> a year, including college football and basketball,
> MLB, NBA, PGA and tennis championships.
> Watch up to four live games at once, and chat live
> with friends in the chat room.
> 
> Stay on top of the action with real-time
> stats and scoreboards.
> 
> Sign up now so you don't miss a hit, a shot,
> or game-winning play. All you need is ESPN with your
> video services and a Time Warner Cable username
> and password, and you're good to go. Sign up now at
> TimeWarnerCable.com by clicking on MyServices.


----------



## vthokies1996

If you have an Xbox360, (starting tomorrow, I believe) you will be able to stream ESPN3 on your 360. That is provided your ISP carries ESPN3. I have Fios, and am looking forward to streaming it on my tv instead of my laptop.


----------



## VeniceDre

vthokies1996 said:


> If you have an Xbox360, (starting tomorrow, I believe) you will be able to stream ESPN3 on your 360. That is provided your ISP carries ESPN3. I have Fios, and am looking forward to streaming it on my tv instead of my laptop.


It happened yesterday, and I watched a Premier League Soccer match in HD via ESPN3.


----------



## joneswoods1

Thanks im gonna try


----------

